# For men: unresistable food



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

I have noticed many of us females loves chocklate and cheese, and it suddenly made me wonder why, and if men too does have any food they find hard to resist?


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

I can actually resist chocolate pretty easily. lol

French fries on the other hand…..


----------



## recycled_lube_oil (Sep 30, 2021)

I am not a good candidate for this question to be honest. I have changed my diet over the years and am quite disciplined in what I eat.

But yeah, cheese, I will never say no to cheese or a cheese board. 

Same with grapes. Grapes are great.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

I don't really like chocolate that much, but cheese...I think cheese is supposed to have the umami flavor, which is the same as in seaweed, seafood, mushrooms, and soy sauce.

I think this is why for me. I prefer Parmesan and other strongly flavored cheeses. I will have to look out for comte cheese. And I love many varieties of mushrooms.





__





The Story of Cheese | Umami Information Center






www.umamiinfo.com










I would like to try using bonito flakes in cooking some time, and wanted to try using more seaweed too--but I haven't really cooked with it very much.

It probably also explains why I like foods with miso, fish sauce, and soy sauce in them.


----------



## Internal (Nov 4, 2020)

I love mozzarella. And feta.  Used to eat mozzarella sticks as a snack. And I feast on chocolate right before & during my period.

As of men... idk? My SO loves food with pasta and cheese.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

My husband would say seafood. Especially shrimp. Pasta, steak.


----------



## Celtsincloset (Feb 17, 2014)

I recently cheated my health diet on french onion dip. Couldn't resist that and something savoury for dipping. There's plenty of foods. But I can usually stay clear of the bread stuff, like biscuits, doughnuts, even if it's right there in front of me. Because of my specific diet, I'm only concerned about the types of sugar, not the fat or anything else.


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

Popcorn. I go to cinema for that. 😅


----------



## Miharu (Apr 1, 2015)

Not a big fan of chocolate, especially if too sweet. I almost never buy “chocolate-flavoured” anything—if I wanted to have chocolate, I’d eat a chocolate bar. So I’m not very interested in chocolate pastry, drinks, etc.
I’d choose coffee over chocolate any time. I’d choose vanilla, and fruits, over chocolate flavouring too. I do love a good chocolate bar though. 

With cheese, I like the milder kind. Brie is my favourite. Mozzarella too.

For men, I don’t know. When it comes to drinks, I noticed that most men I know (those who do drink alcohol) are partial to beer though. I don’t really understand why. I’d rather drink straight whisky than suffer through beer.


----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)

Big ones for me: chocolate, meat(steak and non-fried meat), and cheese.


----------



## Cephalonimbus (Dec 6, 2010)

My true Achilles heel is alcohol, but I strongly prefer savoury food... I almost never eat sweets. Cheese is probably my #1 favourite, particularly washed rind cheeses like Münster or Époisses but I also love a good creamy goat's cheese, camembert, aged Gouda and the milder blue cheeses like Cambozola or Gorgonzola. I'm also a sucker for a good paté, salted herring, kalamata olives, cod liver, Greek yogurt with berries, fried eggs, and I have a bit of a ritual where I make myself cheeseburgers after a weekend night of drinking, which is delicious.


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

Barring vegheads, it appears to be meat. As a guess, it's the exaggerated version of hormonal needs in males, that of the relationship between protein and testosterone production.


----------



## NipNip (Apr 16, 2015)

I don't see why it should be gender specific?


----------



## gravityfalls (Jan 1, 2021)

I love chocolate. I like chicken, salads and potatoes.


----------



## wums (Nov 25, 2013)

Actually I find chocolate pretty hard to resist. (I prefer dark chocolate) Cheese… eh, not on its own. I like it but wouldn’t crave it. I built up an iced coffee addiction in the summer that is still persisting into the cold weather. Other than that, starchy stuff. Ditto to whoever said French fries above. I do like meat but I try not to eat it too much. Just too grossed out by the meat industry.


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

For a lot of men it seems to be stuff like bacon, I don't like it at all though. The only meat I really like the taste of is fish but it's easy to feel guilt about eating meat so, not very enjoyable unless it's a vegetarian / vegan-equivalent

Mm, I don't know... maybe chocolate, donuts, mint tea, ice cream...
but I often end up starving myself and then anything I can find in the kitchen becomes irresistably yummy.


----------



## GusWriter (Jun 13, 2012)

For me it's some spice, or at least salty. Favorite foods include Carne Secca:









Or red beans and rice:









I love the flava!!!


----------



## CountZero (Sep 28, 2012)

For me it's any kind of sugary food, especially COOKIES. So much so, that I just don't keep any in the house. Way too tempting. 

And when the holidays come, and all the sweets come out - at other people's places - that's when I embarrass myself by being a complete pig. 




Oddly, I don't find chocolate all that tempting. I mean it's good, but I don't lose control over it. I had leftover chocolate candy in the house for a month or so after Halloween before it finally vanished into my stomach.


----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)

SgtPepper said:


> Big ones for me: chocolate, meat(steak and non-fried meat), and cheese.


And beer, one of the major food groups.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

I know men who are super choco freaks


----------

